# Sq events in San Diego



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I have never been to any events but I'm really interested in meeting people I can learn from.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

should be open to the world, but you can search meca california's facebook page for events. https://www.facebook.com/mecacalifornia/

there haven't been any that far in socal this year. there's a few coming in the LA area, you can also check http://mecaevents.com

if you use facebook, there's a group called 'California Sound Quality,' where people do get togethers and other stuff.

*papasin* also has some listed here - https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...13709-2019-meca-ca-events-event-schedule.html


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

nadams5755 said:


> should be open to the world, but you can search meca california's facebook page for events. https://www.facebook.com/mecacalifornia/
> 
> there haven't been any that far in socal this year. there's a few coming in the LA area, you can also check http://mecaevents.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm not on Facebook but I'll check those others out.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

*papasin* keeps facebook and mecaevents.com updated. sadly, you can't build a URL for upcoming CA events - https://www.facebook.com/pg/mecacalifornia/events/


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

nadams5755 said:


> *papasin* keeps facebook and mecaevents.com updated. sadly, you can't build a URL for upcoming CA events - https://www.facebook.com/pg/mecacalifornia/events/


Thanks. It's nice I can look at it without signing in.


----------

